
Show HN: Nutmeg – Mini daily fantasy for the world cup - sundrew
Hey everyone - my friends and I have been working on a mini 3-a-side fantasy draft game for the world up. You can find it here: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nutmeg.app&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nutmeg.app&#x2F;</a><p>We&#x27;ve been working hard to get this out in time and really encourage feedback on how to make it better.<p>On our horizon is thinking through how to expand this for other competitions (e.g. Champions League) and perhaps a full season long game as well.<p>Thanks!
======
cdpdfac
looks great can't wait to try it tomorrow! I've been looking for a way to
score free drinks from my mates

